# Valve tritt der Linux Foundation bei



## TempestX1 (5. Dezember 2013)

Wie heute bekannt wurde ist Valve der Linux Foundation beigetreten. Valve sieht viel Potential in Linux und möchte durch den Beitritt in die Foundation die Entwicklung von Linux als Spieleplattform fördern. Seit der Freigabe des Steamclients für Linux im Februar 2013 wurden bereits 254 auf Steam erhältliche Spiele (ohne DLC eingerechnet) von verschiedenen Entwickler für Linux umgesetzt. Tendenz steigend.
Zudem hat sich Valve bereits mit der Ankündigung der eigenen Linux Distribution SteamOS, womit auch die Steambox ausgestattet werden soll, für Linux als Spieleplattform ausgesprochen.

Neben Valve sind auch Cloudius Systems, ein Startup das sich auf eine verbesserte Virtualisierung von Clouds spezialisiert hat sowie 
HSA (Heterogeneous System Architecture), eine non-profit Organisation welche ein Zusammenschluss von AMD, ARM, Imagination Technologies, Qualcomm, Samsung Electronics und anderen Firmen ist, die an einer offenen Architektur für parallel Computing entwickeln, der Foundation beigetreten.

Cloudius Systems, HSA Foundation and Valve Join Linux Foundation | Planet 3DNow!
Valve tritt der Linux Foundation bei | heise online


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Dezember 2013)

Oha, Valve scheint ernst machen zu wollen.
Finde ich gut.
Mal sehen, was am Ende bei rumkommt und wie sich das SteamOS macht und wie sich das dann auf Spiele auswirkt.


----------



## Kondar (5. Dezember 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Oha, Valve scheint ernst machen zu wollen.
> Finde ich gut.
> Mal sehen, was am Ende bei rumkommt und wie sich das SteamOS macht und wie sich das dann auf Spiele auswirkt.



sehe auch so.
Hatte Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installiert und mich wie ein Schneekönig gefreut das alles 1A lief.
Selbst wenn nun alles schnell und glatt läuft wird es noch lange dauern bis man auf Windows (als zocker) verzichten kann.


----------



## Festplatte (5. Dezember 2013)

Ein weiterer Grund, warum Valve irgendwo mal wieder zum besten Entwickler/Publisher gewählt werden sollte!


----------



## h_tobi (5. Dezember 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund, warum Valve irgendwo mal zum besten Entwickler/Publisher gewählt werden sollte!  Valve FTW!


 
Wenn sie jetzt noch HL2 EP3 und/oder HL3 ankündigen, würde ich sofort dafür stimmen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Dezember 2013)

Die sollen erstmal ne funktionierende WP8 APP bringen... Sind auch User...


----------



## blackout24 (5. Dezember 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die sollen erstmal ne funktionierende WP8 APP bringen... Sind auch User...


 
Funktioniert die normale Windows 7 Binary nicht auf Windows 8 oder was meinst du?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2013)

*PHONE*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Dezember 2013)

Genau, Phone. Ich meine es ist cool das Valve sich etwas auf Linux fokussiert, aber man sollte dadurch nicht alles andere links liegen lassen. Gibt immer noch genügend Sachen, die man auch bei Windows optimieren kann. Und so lange es nicht wirklich mehr bietet als ein Windows, in Bezug auf Funktionsumfang, Usability oder Komfort, sehe ich noch lange keine Konkurrenzplattform geboren. Für 5-10FPS mehr (Außer sie entscheiden über flüssig oder nicht flüssig), werde ich nicht die ganzen Programme über Board werfen und mich aufn Desktop auf Linux einfuchsen.

Trotzdem cool, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und MS könnte durch Mantle in Bezug auf DX und SteamOS in Bezug auf eben Windows etwas frischen Gegenwind bekommen. Wird es MS ins straucheln bringen, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## e4syyy (5. Dezember 2013)

Solange sie die Spiele auch für Windows bringen ist es mir egal. Linux kommt bei mir nie mehr auf einen PC.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2013)

Warum so engstirnig?


----------



## AnthraX (5. Dezember 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund, warum Valve irgendwo mal zum besten Entwickler/Publisher gewählt werden sollte!  Valve FTW!


 
Steam an sich ist der größte Grund, wieso sie es nie werden sollten. Solange ein Mann wie Newell da das sagen hat und weiter heuchelt, werde ich nie wirklich sypathien für ValVe empfinden können. Newell sagte einst selbst, dass er die Idee von DRM nicht mag, nur um dann mit Steam den PC zur DRM versuchten Plattform zu machen. Nein Danke, ValVe kann mir gestohlen bleiben 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum so engstirnig?


 

Nie mehr lässt ja erahnen das er es schon nutzte. Ich habe 3 Jahre lang viel mit Linux gearbeitet. Das musste ich aufgrund meiner Lehre zum FISI. Ich packe Linux auch nur mit der Zange an  Habe genügend Distris durch. Solange es da keine Einheit gibt wird Linux eh nie mehr als ein kleines Nieschenprodukt sein. Der Kunde will EIN Produkt, nicht 20 verschiedene.....


----------



## Festplatte (5. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Steam an sich ist der größte Grund, wieso sie es nie werden sollten. Solange ein Mann wie Newell da das sagen hat und weiter heuchelt, werde ich nie wirklich sypathien für ValVe empfinden können. Newell sagte einst selbst, dass er die Idee von DRM nicht mag, nur um dann mit Steam den PC zur DRM versuchten Plattform zu machen. Nein Danke, ValVe kann mir gestohlen bleiben


 
... Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, was alle gegen Steam haben.  Ist von meinem PC nicht mehr wegzudenken.


----------



## AnthraX (5. Dezember 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> ... Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, was alle gegen Steam haben.  Ist von meinem PC nicht mehr wegzudenken.


 
Es ist ein Programm, welches dir Rechte nimmt, die dir sogar vom europäischen Gericht zugesprochen wurden. Kein Weiterverkauf, Kein Verleih, DRM in dem finalsten Stadium das geht. Sorry aber sowas geht gar nicht....

Und wenn sich jemand hinstellt, und Restriktionen anprangert, sollte er nicht einen Atemzug später das erste DRM basierte Programm anbieten. Keine Ahnung wieso die Leute darauf so abgefahren sind, dass sich diese Seuchenplattform durchsetzen konnte. Ich kann da NIX positives sehen.


----------



## Festplatte (5. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Es ist ein Programm, welches dir Rechte nimmt, die dir sogar vom europäischen Gericht zugesprochen wurden. Kein Weiterverkauf, Kein Verleih, DRM in dem finalsten Stadium das geht. Sorry aber sowas geht gar nicht....


 
Jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## AnthraX (5. Dezember 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Jedem seine Meinung.


 
Was hat das mit Meinung zu tun? ValVe untergräbt hier Gesetze. Das ist keine Meinung mehr.....

DIESER SATZ SOLLTE REICHEN :

"Digital Rights Management (DRM) steht Newell kritisch gegenüber. Ein Hersteller solle einen Mehrwert an Service bieten und nicht mehr Restriktionen.[7] Andererseits veröffentlichte seine Firma Valve das erste internetbasierte DRM-System für Spiele (Steam), das bereits einige Restriktionen mit sich brachte (z. B. dass ein Internetzugang bei der Installation vorhanden sein muss oder dass man reine Steam-Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen darf, wenn sie bereits bei Steam registriert wurden)."

Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## Shona (5. Dezember 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die sollen erstmal ne funktionierende WP8 APP bringen... Sind auch User...


 Gabe hasst Windows 8 -> Valve's Gabe Newell calls Windows 8 "this giant sadness" - Neowin <- ich glaube kaum das sie dann eine App für Windows Phones machen.
Es ist somit auch kein Zufalls das Steam nun ein BS das auf Linux basiert bringt, den seit Windows 8 will Gabe eigentlich von Windows weg.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Nie mehr lässt ja erahnen das er es schon nutzte. Ich habe 3 Jahre lang viel mit Linux gearbeitet. Das musste ich aufgrund meiner Lehre zum FISI. Ich packe Linux auch nur mit der Zange an  Habe genügend Distris durch. Solange es da keine Einheit gibt wird Linux eh nie mehr als ein kleines Nieschenprodukt sein. Der Kunde will EIN Produkt, nicht 20 verschiedene.....


 Nieschenprogramm?

Der Server, auf dem diese Website betrieben wird, läuft höchstwahrscheinlich mit Linux. 

Und Windows ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein kostenpflichtige Malware.



Festplatte schrieb:


> ... Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, was  alle gegen Steam haben.  Ist von meinem PC nicht mehr wegzudenken.


 Früher war der Schmarren auch nicht notwendig. Wieso braucht man das heute?


----------



## AnthraX (5. Dezember 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Gabe hasst Windows 8 -> Valve's Gabe Newell calls Windows 8 "this giant sadness" - Neowin <- ich glaube kaum das sie dann eine App für Windows Phones machen.
> Es ist somit auch kein Zufalls das Steam nun ein BS das auf Linux basiert bringt, den seit Windows 8 will Gabe eigentlich von Windows weg.


 
Soll er mal machen, vielleicht geht dieses DRM Imperium ja dann den bach runter.... hach wär das schön


----------



## AnthraX (5. Dezember 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nieschenprogramm?
> 
> Der Server, auf dem diese Website betrieben wird, läuft höchstwahrscheinlich mit Linux.
> 
> Und Windows ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein kostenpflichtige Malware.


 
Womit dieser Server läut, weißt weder du noch ich. Unsere Firma läuft zB ausschließlich mit Windows Server Varianten. Probleme? Fehlanzeige... Abstürze? Seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr. Und ja, Linux ist ein Nieschenprogramm. Da kann man sich drehen und winden wie man möchte, ändenr tut es das nicht. Linux wird immer diese "nerdsache" bleiben. Glaubst du oder noch iwer das ValVe Linux zum Aufschwung verhelfen kann? Das ist doch lächerlich. Der breite Markt (MM, etc) machen den Martkanteil aus. Und da interessiert es nicht ob irgendein uneinheitliches OS auch mal ein paar Spiele unterstützt. Deal with it !

Selbst wenn MS ab heute einfach den Windowsvertrieb einstellen würde, würde jahrzehnte benötigen aufzuholen  Sorry, aber der einzige der MS im PC Bereich gefährlich werden kann, ist das Smartphone und das Tablet. Die "Niederlage" von Windows wird zeitgleich auch die Niederlage des heutigen PCs sein....

Edit: Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Festplatte (5. Dezember 2013)

Ne, mal ganz ehrlich. Selbst wenn man seine Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen kann: Man hat alle seine Spiele zentral an einem Account und kann so automatische Updates, usw. bekommen. Auch sind die Spiele bei Steam wesentlich günstiger als im Retail und es gibt viel mehr Angebote. Aber ich will jetzt nicht über irgendwas diskutieren, bin am Handy und will nicht so viel schreiben.


----------



## AnthraX (5. Dezember 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ne, mal ganz ehrlich. Selbst wenn man seine Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen kann: Man hat alle seine Spiele zentral an einem Account und kann so automatische Updates, usw. bekommen. Auch sind die Spiele bei Steam wesentlich günstiger als im Retail und es gibt viel mehr Angebote. Aber ich will jetzt nicht über irgendwas diskutieren, bin am Handy und will nicht so viel schreiben.


 
ändert nix daran, dass wissentlich geltende Gesetze missachtet werden. Wenn du es also so willst, ist es auch noch eine Verbrecherfirma. Beim Verbraucherschutz etc ist ValVe ja eh sehr beliebt  Naja wenn MS das zu bunt werden sollte... "Schwups... und mit einem Happs, ist der im Mund" 

Die Vorteile von Steam wie ein zentrales Updateprogramm etc würde man auch locker OHNE DRM Maßnahmen zur verfügung stellen können.

Man sollte das auch nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nix gegen Linux im allgemeinen. Ich kann es subjektiv nur nicht leiden. Aber man sollte sich nicht dem Glauben hingeben, Linux wäre am aufsteigen oä... Wunschdenken.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Womit dieser Server läut, weißt weder du noch ich. Unsere Firma läuft zB ausschließlich mit Windows Server Varianten. Probleme? Fehlanzeige... Abstürze? Seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr. Und ja, Linux ist ein Nieschenprogramm. Da kann man sich drehen und winden wie man möchte, ändenr tut es das nicht. Linux wird immer diese "nerdsache" bleiben. Glaubst du oder noch iwer das ValVe Linux zum Aufschwung verhelfen kann? Das ist doch lächerlich. Der breite Markt (MM, etc) machen den Martkanteil aus. Und da interessiert es nicht ob irgendein uneinheitliches OS auch mal ein paar Spiele unterstützt. Deal with it !


Öhm....30 - 60% aller Server weltweit laufen mit Linux, Supercomputer werden damit betrieben und die meisten professionellen Anwender im Bereich Bildbearbeitung, Grafikdesign und auch Programmierer arbeiten damit. Selbst Android ist eine Linux-Distribution und das hat immerhin 80% Marktanteil.
Linux und ein Nieschenprogramm? Das hört man nur von Leuten, die nichts anderes als den Desktop kennen.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Selbst wenn MS ab heute einfach den Windowsvertrieb einstellen würde, würde jahrzehnte benötigen aufzuholen  Sorry, aber der einzige der MS im PC Bereich gefährlich werden kann, ist das Smartphone und das Tablet. Die "Niederlage" von Windows wird zeitgleich auch die Niederlage des heutigen PCs sein....


Windows hat den PC als Plattform über die Jahrzehnte hinweg mehr geschadet, mit all seinen Bugs, technischen Unzulänglichkeiten und unperformanten Schnittstellen sowie die Tatsache dass man für diesen Müll auch noch Geld bezahlen muss. Mit Linux kriege ich ein Betriebssystem, welches 1000fach konfigurierbarer ist als jedes dämliche Windows, sicherer und zudem auch noch (i.d.R.) kostenlos.


AnthraX schrieb:


> Edit: Sry für Doppelpost



Es gibt eine Bearbeiten-Funktion.


----------



## derP4computer (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich sage nur


----------



## AnthraX (5. Dezember 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm....30 - 60% aller Server weltweit laufen mit Linux, Supercomputer werden damit betrieben und die meisten professionellen Anwender im Bereich Bildbearbeitung, Grafikdesign und auch Programmierer arbeiten damit. Selbst Android ist eine Linux-Distribution und das hat immerhin 80% Marktanteil.
> Linux und ein Nieschenprogramm? Das hört man nur von Leuten, die nichts anderes als den Desktop kennen.


Stimmt, was nehme ich mir als Systemintegrator auch raus, ich unverschämter Bengel 
30-60% Aller Server? wo hast du diese Zahlen her? gehen wir mal von 40% zB aus, womit laufen die anderen 60%?  
Und Android kann Linux nicht zum Druchbruch verhelfen, die Leute kennen "Android", nicht "Linux". Mundpropaganda ist sehr wichtig 



> Windows hat den PC als Plattform über die Jahrzehnte hinweg mehr geschadet, mit all seinen Bugs, technischen Unzulänglichkeiten und unperformanten Schnittstellen sowie die Tatsache dass man für diesen Müll auch noch Geld bezahlen muss. Mit Linux kriege ich ein Betriebssystem, welches 1000fach konfigurierbarer ist als jedes dämliche Windows, sicherer und zudem auch noch (i.d.R.) kostenlos.


Wie wäre es mal mit der anderen Seite der Medaille? Windows hat den PC zu dem gemacht was er ist, eine einheitliche Plattform, mit der Firmen und Privatanwender arbeiten können und überall "das bekannte" wiedersehen. Keine 20 Distributionen, keine verschiedenen Oberflächen. Ne, einfach ein einziges OS welches sich weiterentwickelt. Der fehlgedanke vieler Leute ist noch immer, dass die "Kunden" konfigurierbarkeit wollen. 95% aller Kunden ist das doch total wurst. Android ist im übrigen nicht so erfolgreich, weil es so konfigurierbar ist, sondern weil es Budgetphones gibt. Wie groß Apples Marktanteil trotz der horrenden Preise ist und einem extre geschlossenen OS sollte dies verdeutlichen !
Ich habe noch keinen Kunden in meiner Geschäftskarriere gehabt (Ohen Flax, KEIN EINZIGER !) der nach der Offenheit eines OS' gefragt hat. Denkst du Hansi von nebenan interessiert das? Ich hoffe du bist da nicht ernsthaft von überzeugt. 

Einheit und Ordnung bringen einem Produkt mehr 




> Es gibt eine Bearbeiten-Funktion.



was du nicht sagst! Hätte meinen post dann ja gar nicht editieren könne wa? aber die "bearbeiten" Funktion hilft nicht viel wenn ich den 2. Post versehentlich bereits abgesendet habe 



derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich sage nur


 

Was soll uns das jetzt sagen?  WOW? STEAM FÜR LINUX!??!


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2013)

> 30-60% Aller Server? wo hast du diese Zahlen her? gehen wir mal von 40% zB aus, womit laufen die anderen 60%?





> Im Oktober 2012 wurden mindestens 32 %[22] aller Webseiten auf einem Linux-Server gehostet. Da nicht alle Linux-Server sich auch als solche zu erkennen geben, könnte der tatsächliche Anteil um bis zu 24 Prozentpunkte höher liegen. Damit ist ein tatsächlicher Marktanteil von bis zu etwa 55 % nicht auszuschließen.


Linux


----------



## MaxRink (5. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Stimmt, was nehme ich mir als Systemintegrator auch raus, ich unverschämter Bengel
> 30-60% Aller Server? wo hast du diese Zahlen her? gehen wir mal von 40% zB aus, womit laufen die anderen 60%?
> Und Android kann Linux nicht zum Druchbruch verhelfen, die Leute kennen "Android", nicht "Linux". Mundpropaganda ist sehr wichtig
> 
> ...


Mit fiele da noch das gute alte UNIX und BSD ein.
Jemals mit Linux gearbeitet?
Ich ziehe Linux und BSD JEDEM Windows vor. Auch jedem OSX. Linux ist halt nicht Idiotensicher, mal von Ubuntu abgesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Stimmt, was nehme ich mir als Systemintegrator auch raus, ich unverschämter Bengel
> 30-60% Aller Server? wo hast du diese Zahlen her? gehen wir mal von 40% zB aus, womit laufen die anderen 60%?
> Und Android kann Linux nicht zum Druchbruch verhelfen, die Leute kennen "Android", nicht "Linux". Mundpropaganda ist sehr wichtig


2012 liefen meines Wissens gut 30% aller Webseiten auf Linux-Server, du erkennst aber nicht automatisch jeden Linux-Server im Web, zwangsläufig sind es also wesentlich mehr. Und rechnet man die betriebsinternen Server dazu, die zur Netzwerkverwaltung, DHCP und DNS hergenommen werden sind die 60% dann vermutlich sogar noch untertrieben. Schau dich mal in den großen Firmen um, die Systemadmins die ich kenne, haben keine gesehen, wo Windwos Server () großartig eingesetzt wird, nicht nur weil es grauenvoll zu bedienen ist, sondern weil es im Endeffekt ein Sicherheitsrisiko ist. Die Linux-Shell hat eine Konfigurationsbandbreite von der jeder Windows-Kernel nur träumen kann.




AnthraX schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit der anderen Seite der Medaille? Windows hat den PC zu dem gemacht was er ist, eine einheitliche Plattform, mit der Firmen und Privatanwender arbeiten können und überall "das bekannte" wiedersehen. Keine 20 Distributionen, keine verschiedenen Oberflächen. Ne, einfach ein einziges OS welches sich weiterentwickelt. Der fehlgedanke vieler Leute ist noch immer, dass die "Kunden" konfigurierbarkeit wollen. 95% aller Kunden ist das doch total wurst. Android ist im übrigen nicht so erfolgreich, weil es so konfigurierbar ist, sondern weil es Budgetphones gibt. Wie groß Apples Marktanteil trotz der horrenden Preise ist und einem extre geschlossenen OS sollte dies verdeutlichen !
> Ich habe noch keinen Kunden in meiner Geschäftskarriere gehabt (Ohen Flax, KEIN EINZIGER !) der nach der Offenheit eines OS' gefragt hat. Denkst du Hansi von nebenan interessiert das? Ich hoffe du bist da nicht ernsthaft von überzeugt.


Öhm, Linux wird von keiner Firma entwickelt sondern von vielen Programmierern weltweit, dass die Distributionen da nicht alle einheitlich sind, versteht sich wohl von selber. Auf der anderen Seite ist das auch ein Vorteil, ich kann mir selber raussuchen, was ich da für eine Version will, Microsoft klatscht mir das vor die Nase und das muss ich dann nehmen. Dass sich die Leute darüber nicht aufregen ist genauso logisch, denn sie kennen es halt nicht besser. Windows macht die Anschaffung zudem auch noch teurer, als sie ohnehin schon ist. Allgemein bin ich der Auffassung, dass der schwächelnde PC heute mit Linux besser dran wäre. Und seit wann sind Android-Smartphones allesamt Budgetphones? Und Apple hat keinen so großen Marktanteil wegen des OS, sondern weil sich die Leute einbilden, dass der Dreck besser sein soll. Wäre da nicht das Apple-Logo drauf würde das iPhone doch keine Sau kaufen.

Und wo bitte braucht Linux einen "Druchbruch"? Meinst du etwa im Desktop-Bereich? Das wird vielleicht noch irgendwann kommen, aber Linux hatte es nie nötig, Windows irgendwo nachzuheulen (O.K., doch, vermutlich weil es so unfassbar schlecht ist).



AnthraX schrieb:


> was du nicht sagst! Hätte meinen post dann ja gar nicht editieren könne wa? aber die "bearbeiten" Funktion hilft nicht viel wenn ich den 2. Post versehentlich bereits abgesendet habe


Ja, daran ist die neue Forenversion schuld, bei der alten ist das nie so schnell passiert.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Dezember 2013)

In der Top500 Liste der schnellsten Supercomputer sind aktuell genau 2 mit Windows.  Und davon keiner im zweistelligen Bereich.
Soviel dazu.

Auch im Serverbereich ist die Verbreitung deutlich höher. Bei kleinen Servern in kleinen Firmen oder so vllt. noch nicht. (da einfacher zu konfigurieren)
Aber bei großen Serveranlagen mit Sicherhei. (Ich vermute einfach mal die einzige größere Serverfarm mit Windows wird von MS selbst betrieben.)


----------



## jamie (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe immer noch, dass ein Linux-Distri nach Win7 mein nächstes OS wird... Haut ran, Valve!


----------



## Sepulzera (5. Dezember 2013)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei großen Serveranlagen mit Sicherhei. (Ich vermute einfach mal  die einzige größere Serverfarm mit Windows wird von MS selbst  betrieben.)


Selbst das muss nicht sein...


----------



## jamie (5. Dezember 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Selbst das muss nicht sein...


 
Eben, die kennen den Sche*ß ja zur Genüge. Da werden sie sich das nicht auch selber antun.


----------



## blackout24 (5. Dezember 2013)

Kein Mensch würde irgendwelche Windows Server dort einsetzen, wo es drauf ankommt. Aus welchem Grund denn? Die 2 Supercomputer mit Windows stehen sicher in Redmond. Wer möchte schon ein Server Betriebssystem von ner Firma die als erste für die NSA die Beine breit gemacht hat?



> Microsoft was the first company to bow to the government's wishes and join the PRISM program in 2007[...]



Secret program gives NSA, FBI backdoor access to Apple, Google, Facebook, Microsoft data | The Verge

Sicherheitslücke: NSA zahlt 25 Millionen US-Dollar für Zero-Day-Exploits - Golem.de


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> ändert nix daran, dass wissentlich geltende Gesetze missachtet werden. Wenn du es also so willst, ist es auch noch eine Verbrecherfirma. Beim Verbraucherschutz etc ist ValVe ja eh sehr beliebt


Ach und Microsoft ist natürlich das Gelbe vom Ei. Das ich nicht lache. Das ist genauso eine Verbrecherbande.

Kartellstrafe gegen Microsoft kommt zu spät - SPIEGEL ONLINE
EU-Kommission verfügt Geldstrafe und Produktauflagen gegen Microsoft | heise online
Gericht untersagt Microsoft den Verkauf von Word - Golem.de
Softwarebilliger.de erwirkt Verfügung gegen Microsoft | heise resale
Gebrauchtsoftwarehändler Preo wehrt sich gegen Microsoft

//später Nachtrag

... und "Games for Windows Live" war auch so super Toll. Darüber haben sich alle Gamer gefreut und war total beliebt.


----------



## belle (6. Dezember 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Server, auf dem diese Website betrieben wird, läuft höchstwahrscheinlich mit Linux.


 ... und da gehört Linux auch hin. Die Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Geräteunterstützung und Dokumentation reicht immernoch nicht an Windows heran und die vielen Distris haben daran einen Anteil.

@ Topic
Das sind gute Nachrichten. Valve will sich also richtig ins Zeug legen, mal schauen was da draus wird. Ich will Linux in dem Bereich eigentlich gerne eine Chance geben, sehe Windows aber wie gesagt bei der Kompatibilität und Nutzerfreundlichkeit weit vorne. Ich will Treiber nur mit einem Doppelklick installieren können. Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht könnte. Man sucht sich eben den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und ich bin zurzeit mit Windows 8.1 extrem zufrieden.

@ Freakless08
Solche News gibt es zu fast jedem größeren Konzern. Die Gerichte machen das schon richtig so, ansonsten ist das aber 

OT an alle Windoof-Sager:
Ich  kann das Wort absolut nicht mehr ersehen. 90% aller Leute, die Windows  so nennen, haben den Großteil ihrer Fehler in Windows selbst ausgelöst und nutzen es täglich.  Der PC wäre ohne Windows nicht das Zocker-Gerät, was er heute ist. Mit  Spekulationen alá "was wäre wenn" brauchen wir hier auch nicht  anfangen...


----------



## AnthraX (6. Dezember 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ach und Microsoft ist natürlich das Gelbe vom Ei. Das ich nicht lache. Das ist genauso eine Verbrecherbande.
> 
> Kartellstrafe gegen Microsoft kommt zu spät - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> EU-Kommission verfügt Geldstrafe und Produktauflagen gegen Microsoft | heise online
> ...



Das steht nicht mal im entferntesten auf der Stufe wie das, was valve da macht. Valve untergräbt UNSERE Rechte. 

PS: es macht den Teufel nicht besser, wenn du ihm mit belzebub vergleichst.

Und woooo habe ich was von games for Windows live gesagt


----------



## Kondar (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Steam an sich ist der größte Grund, wieso sie es nie werden sollten. Solange ein Mann wie Newell da das sagen hat und weiter heuchelt, werde ich nie wirklich sypathien für ValVe empfinden können. Newell sagte einst selbst, dass er die Idee von DRM nicht mag, nur um dann mit Steam den PC zur DRM versuchten Plattform zu machen. Nein Danke, ValVe kann mir gestohlen bleiben
> 
> Nie mehr lässt ja erahnen das er es schon nutzte. Ich habe 3 Jahre lang viel mit Linux gearbeitet. Das musste ich aufgrund meiner Lehre zum FISI. Ich packe Linux auch nur mit der Zange an  Habe genügend Distris durch. Solange es da keine Einheit gibt wird Linux eh nie mehr als ein kleines Nieschenprodukt sein. Der Kunde will EIN Produkt, nicht 20 verschiedene.....


 
äh nein
Der Kunde will nichts zahlen und es muß klappen.
Valve sagt klar Ubuntu und das kostet nichts (ausser ggf. Zeit zum installieren)
Also ein "Produkt" zu dem gefordertetn Preis 
Ich hatte vor ~8 Jahren mal SUSE ausprobiert und war extrem schnell zurück zu Windows & OS/2; Zeiten ändern sich.

@Steam
sind dann Uplay, Origin und GoG (und alle anderen Anbieter die Digital was verkaufen) besser?
Da werden die Spiele auch an einem Account gebunden.
Auch das verstehe ich nicht als negativ da (primär PC)Spiele keinen Wiederverkaufswert haben.


----------



## AnthraX (6. Dezember 2013)

Kondar schrieb:


> äh nein
> Der Kunde will nichts zahlen und es muß klappen.
> Valve sagt klar Ubuntu und das kostet nichts (ausser ggf. Zeit zum installieren)
> Also ein "Produkt" zu dem gefordertetn Preis
> ...


 
Spiele haben keinen Wiederverkaufswert? Das sag mal GameStop und Konsorten ! Spiele haben auf dem PC keinen wiederverkaufswert weil es schglicht und ergreifend nicht möglich ist. Könnte ich alle meine Spiele verkaufen, hätte ich sicher mehrere Hundert €uro hier schlummern. Natürlich würde ich das nicht machen. Aber MW3 war in jüngerer Vergangenheit zB ein Spiel, welches ich am Releaseday locker wieder für 25-30€ hätte weiterverkaufen können. So waren das teure 3 Stunden spaß..... 
Und natürlich sind andere Programme wie UPlay etc nicht besser ! Naja , bei Origin kann man nun EA Games zumindest wieder zurückgeben....

Zum Thema OS
Es soll umsonst sein? Es JUCKT den Kunden nicht im geringsten ob im Preis bei einem Aldi oder MM Rechner eine Windowslizenz eingeplant ist  Selten kommen Kunden und fragen wie hoch der Preisnachlass bei herauslassen der Windowslizenz ist. Es soll einfach nur funktionieren und einheitlich sein. Diese beiden Puntke erfüllt Windows. Außerdem ist man klarer Platzhirsch ("Platzhirsch" ist ja noch übertrieben - Quasimonopolist wäre sinnvoller...). Es gibt keinen Grund dafür, wieso das Windows "Monopol" auch nur anfangen sollte zu wackeln (im Vergleich zu anderen OSs). Wie ich schon sagte, das einzige was Windows gefährlich werden kann sind die ganzen Smartphones und Tablets.


----------



## maikeru (6. Dezember 2013)

belle schrieb:


> ... und da gehört Linux auch hin. Die Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Geräteunterstützung und Dokumentation reicht immernoch nicht an Windows heran und die vielen Distris haben daran einen Anteil.



Abseits des Desktops ist Linux inzwischen absolut dominant.
Und das eigentliche Linux (der Kernel) ist ein absolut geniales Stück Software.
Ein moderner auf Linux besierender Desktop ist wohl sehr benutzerfreundlich, aber es ist kein Microsoft Windows. 
Er ist grundlegend anders und das scheint das Problem für Menschen die seit jeher nur Windows kennen oder damit arbeiten.
Man kann die Desktopumgebung Windows (oder auch OSX-) ähnlich gestalten, aber es wird nie eine 100% identische Destopoberfläche.
Eigentlich nicht schlimm, da niemand gezwungen wird Linux zu benutzen.
Dies erscheint mir persönlich zwar seltsam, da ich selbst abseits einiger kommerzieller Anwendungen wenig Nützlichkeit für ein Betriebsystem sehe, 
bei dem man nichteinmal solch generelle Dinge wie eine Gui oder ne Diensteverwaltung wechseln kann.



belle schrieb:


> Das sind gute Nachrichten. Valve will sich also richtig ins Zeug legen, mal schauen was da draus wird. Ich will Linux in dem Bereich eigentlich gerne eine Chance geben, sehe Windows aber wie gesagt bei der Kompatibilität und Nutzerfreundlichkeit weit vorne. Ich will Treiber nur mit einem Doppelklick installieren können. Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht könnte. Man sucht sich eben den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und ich bin zurzeit mit Windows 8.1 extrem zufrieden.



Sehr seltsam. Du nennst Treiber installieren benutzerfreundlich? Ich bevorzuge es wenn ich Dinge einfach einbauen /anstecken kann und es funktioniert. Schonmal deine Systemfestplatte in einen anderen Pc eingebaut und es funktioniert einfach? --> das ist angenehm!
wie oben schon erwähnt ist es aber hauptsache gelerntes oder schlicht Geschmack.

Ich empfinde z.B.
1. installieren und einrichten per yaourt [Programmname] schöner, z.B. als erst Pakete im Internet suchen, downloaden durch zig Menüs klicken und dabei aufpassen das ich mir nix extra installiere etc.
2. grundlegende einstellungen per editor zu ändern schöner und effektiver als ne klickorgie durch verschachtelte menüs.

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach nur folgendes:
Akzeptieren das anders nicht gleich schlechter ist.
Ich etwas seit 10 Jahren halt auf eine Weise mache, nicht unbedingt aufgrund meiner Prägung andere Arten gleich als schlecht bezeichnen.




belle schrieb:


> Ich  kann das Wort absolut nicht mehr ersehen. 90% aller Leute, die Windows  so nennen, haben den Großteil ihrer Fehler in Windows selbst ausgelöst und nutzen es täglich.  Der PC wäre ohne Windows nicht das Zocker-Gerät, was er heute ist. Mit  Spekulationen alá "was wäre wenn" brauchen wir hier auch nicht  anfangen...


 
Windoof 


Grüsse


----------



## marvinj (6. Dezember 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund, warum Valve irgendwo mal zum besten Entwickler/Publisher gewählt werden sollte!  Valve FTW!


 Stimmt! Ich meine was die für Geld in Open Source reisntecken, das wird am ende auch woanders noch helfen können. 
Daumen hoch!


----------



## AnthraX (6. Dezember 2013)

maikeru schrieb:


> Abseits des Desktops ist Linux inzwischen absolut dominant.
> Und das eigentliche Linux (der Kernel) ist ein absolut geniales Stück Software.
> Ein moderner auf Linux besierender Desktop ist wohl sehr benutzerfreundlich, aber es ist kein Microsoft Windows.
> Er ist grundlegend anders und das scheint das Problem für Menschen die seit jeher nur Windows kennen oder damit arbeiten.
> ...




akzeptieren das anders nicht gleich schlecht ist? Das ist doch genau das, was Linuxuser meist eben NICHT machen. Meist kommen einfach nur Aussagen wie "Windows ist *******!"
Man besteht meist, ähnlich wie ein Baby auf einen Schnuller, darauf, dass Linux doch das vieeeeeeel bessere OS wäre durch Freiheiten etc. 
Ich persönlich finde es einfach erfreulich, dass Windows in seiner Struktur sich seit Jahren nicht mehr verändert hat. Nur die "Hülle" wie jetzt zB die Modern UI wandeln sich ein wenig. Aber ein "Windows" ist bisher immer ein "Windows" geblieben. 
Und der Punkt "Stabilität", mit welchem Linuxuser meist ankommen, kann cih so gar nicht unterschreiben. Mein Laptop, auf welchem über 3 Jahre Linux lief, schmierte genausohäufig ab wie mein Windows 7 Gerät. Quasi gar nicht. Insbesondere seit Windows 7 ist Windows ein extrem stabiles OS geworden und man hat dort stark aufgeholt und vermutlich sogar gleich gezogen.

Das man die GUI eben nicht einfach so ändenr kann ist einer der Vorteile von Windows. Wiedererkennungswerte schätzen die Menschen. Es muss eine gewisse Einheit vorhanden sein. Da wären wir wieder bei dem beliebten Autovergleich. Wieso zB nutzt BMW den immer wiedrzuerkennenden Kühler? Wieso nutzt Porsche diese Charakteristischen "runden" Scheinwerfer? Alfa Romeo diesen Dreieckigen Einlass an der Front? Einheit und Wiedererkennugswerte steigen bei vielen Leuten vermutlich einfach den Identifikationsfaktor. Außerdem ist es , besonders für meine Kollegen aus der IT-WErkstatt, erfreulich wenn Geräte einheitlich aussehen und man nicht erst verschiedene UIs hat wie KDE/Gnome and so on 

Man sollte zufriedenen Windows Usern einfach auch nicht andauernd veruschen einzureden, wie viel besser Linux doch wäre.


----------



## Festplatte (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> akzeptieren das anders nicht gleich schlecht ist? Das ist doch genau das, was Linuxuser meist eben NICHT machen. Meist kommen einfach nur Aussagen wie "Windows ist *******!"
> Man besteht meist, ähnlich wie ein Baby auf einen Schnuller, darauf, dass Linux doch das vieeeeeeel bessere OS wäre durch Freiheiten etc.
> Ich persönlich finde es einfach erfreulich, dass Windows in seiner Struktur sich seit Jahren nicht mehr verändert hat. Nur die "Hülle" wie jetzt zB die Modern UI wandeln sich ein wenig. Aber ein "Windows" ist bisher immer ein "Windows" geblieben.
> Und der Punkt "Stabilität", mit welchem Linuxuser meist ankommen, kann cih so gar nicht unterschreiben. Mein Laptop, auf welchem über 3 Jahre Linux lief, schmierte genausohäufig ab wie mein Windows 7 Gerät. Quasi gar nicht. Insbesondere seit Windows 7 ist Windows ein extrem stabiles OS geworden und man hat dort stark aufgeholt und vermutlich sogar gleich gezogen.
> ...


 
Und Linux-Usern nicht, wie viel besser doch Windows wäre.


----------



## maikeru (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> akzeptieren das anders nicht gleich schlecht ist? Das ist doch genau das, was Linuxuser meist eben NICHT machen. Meist kommen einfach nur Aussagen wie "Windows ist *******!"
> Man besteht meist, ähnlich wie ein Baby auf einen Schnuller, darauf, dass Linux doch das vieeeeeeel bessere OS wäre durch Freiheiten etc.
> Ich persönlich finde es einfach erfreulich, dass Windows in seiner Struktur sich seit Jahren nicht mehr verändert hat. Nur die "Hülle" wie jetzt zB die Modern UI wandeln sich ein wenig. Aber ein "Windows" ist bisher immer ein "Windows" geblieben.
> Und der Punkt "Stabilität", mit welchem Linuxuser meist ankommen, kann cih so gar nicht unterschreiben. Mein Laptop, auf welchem über 3 Jahre Linux lief, schmierte genausohäufig ab wie mein Windows 7 Gerät. Quasi gar nicht. Insbesondere seit Windows 7 ist Windows ein extrem stabiles OS geworden und man hat dort stark aufgeholt und vermutlich sogar gleich gezogen.
> ...


 
Autovergleiche sind Toll 

Ich würde aber die Wahlmöglichkeiten mit unterschiedlicher Motorisierung oder Extras gleisetzen.

Den Kühlergrill oder ähnliches sehe ich in der Kategorie Splashtop oder Icon oder so.

Und zu deinem Post. Ich habe nicht gesagt das Linux per se besser sei.
Es ist anders! 
und bietet dem User halt viel mehr Möglichkeiten das System an sich selber anzupassen anstatt sich selbst dem System anzugleichen.
Diese Möglichkeiten verwirren viele die es halt anders gewohnt sind. 

Bei den Linuxern gibt es ja auch ne Menge die Mate(Gnome2) oder KDE3.0 nutzen weil sie eben Veränderungen sei es allgemein oder auch bestimmt als eher schlecht empfinden.

Aber abseits der ganzen Geschmacksfragen.


Ich empfinde das Geschäftsgebahren/Modell von MS mit Windows blöd.
Ich möchte mein Geld für Software und Inhalte ausgeben nicht für eine Zwischenschicht die das Ausführbar macht.
Das ist m.m.n Aufgabe derjenigen die mir die Hardware verkaufen die ich ja auch bezahlen muss.

Ich bezahle ja auch nicht für z.B. den Grakatreiber und dann bezahle ich nochmal wegen einer neuen Version mit evtl besserer Leistung.
Warum eigentlich?...... Wohl weil ich es nicht anders kenne 



Grüsse

edit:

Ich empfinde Mitgefühl für deine Kollegen aus der IT Werkstatt wenn sie sich mit Guis auseinandersetzen müssen.

Richtig fies wird es wenn der benötigte button durch wasauchimmer nichtmehr anklickbar ist


----------



## SimonG (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> akzeptieren das anders nicht gleich schlecht ist? Das ist doch genau das, was Linuxuser meist eben NICHT machen. Meist kommen einfach nur Aussagen wie "Windows ist *******!"
> Man besteht meist, ähnlich wie ein Baby auf einen Schnuller, darauf, dass Linux doch das vieeeeeeel bessere OS wäre durch Freiheiten etc.


Wer ist denn hier derjenige, der felsenfest auf der Überlegenheit von MS besteht?
In der Linux Community gehört außerdem es quasi zum guten Ton sich über Windows lustig zu machen, ob es gerade angebracht ist oder auch nicht. Dieses Verhalten ist nicht ernstzunehmen, es ist eher sowas wie ein Running-Gag. Genauso, wie die "Mit Linux wäre das nicht passiert"-Diskussionen in verschiedenen Foren.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es einfach erfreulich, dass Windows in seiner Struktur sich seit Jahren nicht mehr verändert hat. Nur die "Hülle" wie jetzt zB die Modern UI wandeln sich ein wenig. Aber ein "Windows" ist bisher immer ein "Windows" geblieben.
> Und der Punkt "Stabilität", mit welchem Linuxuser meist ankommen, kann cih so gar nicht unterschreiben. Mein Laptop, auf welchem über 3 Jahre Linux lief, schmierte genausohäufig ab wie mein Windows 7 Gerät. Quasi gar nicht. Insbesondere seit Windows 7 ist Windows ein extrem stabiles OS geworden und man hat dort stark aufgeholt und vermutlich sogar gleich gezogen.


Und genau diese alte Struktur im Windowskern macht das System langsam. Ich vermute mal, dass du in letzter Zeit ein modernes Linux Desktopsystem benutzt hast. Aber ich merke den Unterschied jedentag. Linux ist einfach reaktionsfreudiger. Windows 7 wirkt dagegen träge.
Dass Windows seit XP etwa genauso stabil ist, wie Linux kann ich unterschreiben.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Das man die GUI eben nicht einfach so ändenr kann ist einer der Vorteile von Windows. Wiedererkennungswerte schätzen die Menschen. Es muss eine gewisse Einheit vorhanden sein. Da wären wir wieder bei dem beliebten Autovergleich. Wieso zB nutzt BMW den immer wiedrzuerkennenden Kühler? Wieso nutzt Porsche diese Charakteristischen "runden" Scheinwerfer? Alfa Romeo diesen Dreieckigen Einlass an der Front? Einheit und Wiedererkennugswerte steigen bei vielen Leuten vermutlich einfach den Identifikationsfaktor. Außerdem ist es , besonders für meine Kollegen aus der IT-WErkstatt, erfreulich wenn Geräte einheitlich aussehen und man nicht erst verschiedene UIs hat wie KDE/Gnome and so on
> 
> Man sollte zufriedenen Windows Usern einfach auch nicht andauernd veruschen einzureden, wie viel besser Linux doch wäre.



Also, dass Windows ein einheitliches Erscheinungbild bietet ist ja wohl seit Version 8 Geschichte. Außerdem schätzen viele Linuxnutzer die Wahlfreiheit beim Desktop. Generell finde ich es auch besser die Wahl zu haben, als auf einen Desktop festgenagelt zu sein. Bisher habe ich bei fast jeder neuen Windows Version die Leute fluchen hören, darüber dass MS irgendwas geändert hat, auch wenn ich sich später als Verbesserung herausgestellt hat.

Außerdem werden hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Linux ansich ist "nur" ein Kernel. Was damit gemacht wird ist vollkommen frei. Um fair zu bleiben müsste man OS mit OS vergeleichen, also z.B. Ubuntu und Windows. Dann fällt das Argument der "Uneinheitlichkeit" ohnehin, denn Ubuntu kommt mit dem Unity Desktop, der ein relativ durchdachtes Bedienkonzept bietet. Und da hast du auch deinen Widererkennungswert: Die markente Farbwahl (Lila/Orange).

Ich finde es schade, dass Leute wie du alle Linux-Systeme über einen Kamm scheren und sich weigern damit zu beschäftigen. Das ist eine sehr voreingenommene Haltung.


----------



## AnthraX (6. Dezember 2013)

maikeru schrieb:


> Autovergleiche sind Toll
> 
> Ich würde aber die Wahlmöglichkeiten mit unterschiedlicher Motorisierung oder Extras gleisetzen.
> 
> Den Kühlergrill oder ähnliches sehe ich in der Kategorie Splashtop oder Icon oder so.


Es steigert aber einfach den "Wiedererkennungswert", das wollte ich damit ausdrücken 



> Und zu deinem Post. Ich habe nicht gesagt das Linux per se besser sei.
> Es ist anders!


War auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern viele andere 



> und bietet dem User halt viel mehr Möglichkeiten das System an sich selber anzupassen anstatt sich selbst dem System anzugleichen.
> Diese Möglichkeiten verwirren viele die es halt anders gewohnt sind.


Oder einfach nicht gewillt sind sich damit auseinander zu setzen und diese "Gleicheit" eben schätzen. ->Ich zB<-



> Bei den Linuxern gibt es ja auch ne Menge die Mate(Gnome2) oder KDE3.0 nutzen weil sie eben Veränderungen sei es allgemein oder auch bestimmt als eher schlecht empfinden.
> 
> Aber abseits der ganzen Geschmacksfragen.


Ich habe schon in vielen Linuxthreads gesagt das EINE einheitliche Distri das schon um ein vielfaches Interessanter machen würde für die Kunden. Da fehlt zwar noch einiges anderes, aber der erste Blick oder die ersten Blicke und die Wiedererkennung in zB Zeitschriften etc machen schon einiges aus ! Nicht umsonst leidet Win8 allein wegen Bildern der Modern UI unter so heftiger Kritik ! Zu Unrecht, wie ich finde. Aber das ist ja wieder eine gaaaanz andere Geschichte. 



> Ich empfinde das Geschäftsgebahren/Modell von MS mit Windows blöd.
> Ich möchte mein Geld für Software und Inhalte ausgeben nicht für eine Zwischenschicht die das Ausführbar macht.
> Das ist m.m.n Aufgabe derjenigen die mir die Hardware verkaufen die ich ja auch bezahlen muss.
> 
> ...


Naja, MS liefert fast täglich Updates und bietet einfach die Plattform für das an, was wir "PC" nennen. Wieso sollte man das nicht verkaufen? Damit zusammenhängen ja auch noch ganz andere Entwiclungen wie DirectX etc. Nur weil Linux kostenfrei ist, heißt das ja nicht das es ein anderes OS es auch sein muss  Oder würde es dich beruhigen wenn es nur noch "Windows-Rechner" geben würde (damit meine ich direkt von MS ausgelieferte Computer!).
Die Entwicklung von zB Grafiktreibern bezahlst du schon beim Kauf der GraKa mit, mein Freundchen ;D Updates und Servicepacks für ein Windows musstest du bis heute ja auch nicht bezahlen 



SimonG schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass Leute wie du alle  Linux-Systeme über einen Kamm scheren und sich weigern damit zu  beschäftigen. Das ist eine sehr voreingenommene Haltung.


 
stimmt so doch gar nicht, ich habe über 3 Jahre sehr intensiv mit Linux gearbeitet und auch unter Linux in C++ programmiert. Ich spreche hier lediglich die in meinen Augen gravierenden Nachteile von Linux an. Das hat nach diese Jahren mit Linux in meinen Augen nicht mehr viel mit voreingenommen zu tun 

Dazu gehört für mich einfach die vielzahl an verschiedenen Distributionen. EINE Distribution mit fester UI wie es zB Ubuntu bietet wäre wie ich schon mehrfach betonte ein großer Schritt ! Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Ohne solche Grundvorraussetzungen hat Linux meiner Meinung nach nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Das "Linux Lager" mit den dutzenden Distris etc wirkt nicht als Einheit.

Steam OS könnte diese Idee zumindest in ihrem kleinen Bereich umsetzen und damit zumindest in irgendeiner Form Fuß fassen können. Alle Anfang ist schwer ;D

PS: ICh weiß das Linux nur der "Kern" ist, aber es ist einfacher "linux" zu schreiben als "Alle auf Linux basierenden Distributionen" ;D


----------



## maikeru (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Naja, MS liefert fast täglich Updates und bietet einfach die Plattform für das an, was wir "PC" nennen. Wieso sollte man das nicht verkaufen? Damit zusammenhängen ja auch noch ganz andere Entwiclungen wie DirectX etc. Nur weil Linux kostenfrei ist, heißt das ja nicht das es ein anderes OS es auch sein muss  Oder würde es dich beruhigen wenn es nur noch "Windows-Rechner" geben würde (damit meine ich direkt von MS ausgelieferte Computer!).
> Die Entwicklung von zB Grafiktreibern bezahlst du schon beim Kauf der GraKa mit, mein Freundchen ;D Updates und Servicepacks für ein Windows musstest du bis heute ja auch nicht bezahlen


 
Pc bedeutet eher modular Aufgebauter Heimcomputer und hatt schlicht wenig mit MS zu tun.

Das viele Leute darin ein und das selbe sehen liegt wohl eher an sehr geschicktem Marketing und gezieltem Sponsoring.

MS will wohl gern alles inclusive Software ausliefern (wobei wir wieder beim Thema sind) wenn sie allerdings zu schnell dabei vorgehen kostet es sie massiv Marktanteile (sagt zumindest meine Kristallkugel).

und die Entwicklung des OS-kernels meiner Wahl zahle ich indem ich z.B. nen Intel Prozessor kaufe, oder einen Samsung Chip usw. warum unnötig noch jemand dazwischen bezahlen müssen?
Merkst was Freundchen 
Anmerkung: Damit meine ich gezielt die Ausführungsschicht für Programme. bei Software und Inhalten sehe ich die Sache komplett anders, denn ich finde Software/Inhalt erschaffer sollten direkter entlohnt werden. Es entsteht einfach besserer Code /Content wenn sich der Erschaffer keine Gedanken über Essen oder wohnen machen muss.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Ich habe schon in vielen Linuxthreads gesagt das EINE einheitliche Distri das schon um ein vielfaches Interessanter machen würde für die Kunden. Da fehlt zwar noch einiges anderes, aber der erste Blick oder die ersten Blicke und die Wiedererkennung in zB Zeitschriften etc machen schon einiges aus ! Nicht umsonst leidet Win8 allein wegen Bildern der Modern UI unter so heftiger Kritik ! Zu Unrecht, wie ich finde. Aber das ist ja wieder eine gaaaanz andere Geschichte.


Wo soll das Problem sein? Du suchst dir eine Distro aus die dir passt und bleibst dabei. Alles von Version A zu Version B  einheitlich. Zudem kannst du auch auf andere Distributionen wechseln und den gleichen Desktopmanager verwenden wie man ihn in der anderen Distro verwendet hat.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Naja, MS liefert fast täglich Updates und bietet  einfach die Plattform für das an, was wir "PC" nennen.


Täglich nicht sondern jeden zweiten Dienstag im Monat (Patchday). PC ist zudem nicht Betriebssystemabhängig. PC bedeutet Personal Computer und nicht Windows Computer. Konsole bedeutet auch nicht Playstation 4 sondern Konsole umfasst mehrere Geräte (XBox, Wii, NDS, PS, Vita ... etc).



> Die Entwicklung von zB Grafiktreibern bezahlst du schon beim Kauf der GraKa mit, mein Freundchen ;D Updates und Servicepacks für ein Windows musstest du bis heute ja auch nicht bezahlen


Die Updates sind auch in den Windows Kaufpreisen und Geschäftskundenverträge mit einberechnet. Glaubst du ernsthaft Microsoft verschenkt etwas?


----------



## AnthraX (6. Dezember 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Updates sind auch in den Windows Kaufpreisen und Geschäftskundenverträge mit einberechnet. Glaubst du ernsthaft Microsoft verschenkt etwas?


 
Wo habe ich das denn gesagt? Solltet du die Comments alle gelesen haben müsstet du verstehen was ich damit sagen wollte 

PS: Was PC rein technisch bedeutet tut für den Kunden nicht viel zur Sache. Man sollte einfach von diesem kleinlichen denken abrücken. Für "den Kunden" gehört zu dem "PC" nun mal ein Windows OS. Das hat sich über Jahre so entwickelt und ist die Entscheidung der Leute gewesen.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wo soll das Problem sein? Du suchst dir eine  Distro aus die dir passt und bleibst dabei. Alles von Version A zu  Version B  einheitlich. Zudem kannst du auch auf andere Distributionen  wechseln und den gleichen Desktopmanager verwenden wie man ihn in der  anderen Distro verwendet hat.



Verstehst du nicht das der gemien Kunde das nicht will? Was meinst du macht der Kunde wenn er im MM steht und EINFACH NUR einen Computer haben will und man ihm nur sagt : "Also wenn sie wollen nehmen sie Distri X oder Y oder C oder G oder Z oder P oder Ü" Das ist zutiefst verwirrend für die normalen Kunden. Und daher sollte sich dahingehend eine Distri durchsetzen. Diese ganze konfiguriersache interessiert 95% der Kunden doch gar nicht. Die wollen einfach ein System welches sie wiedererkennen und womit die Software auf dem Markt auch immer funktioniert. Linux kann das nicht bieten, und fällt somit durchs Raster. So einfach ist das nun mal auf dem "Markt". Ich kenne es doch selber. Die wenigen Versuche von uns Linux Geräte unter die Leute zu bringen sind mehr als nur löäglich gescheitert. in nun 10 Jahren zusätzlichem Werkstattservice dokumentiert unser System !!3!! Linuxdistributionen und das bei weit über 2000 Reparaturen pro Jahr. Das sollte eigentlich eine klare Sprache sein. "linux" ist nach wie vor diese "Nerdsache" welche sich ein normaler User eigntlich nicht antut. Er kauft einfach seinen PC von der Stange, welcher mit einem immer identischen OS ausgeliefert wird. 
Das hat einfach nix mit "besser" oder "schlechter" zu tun. Damit sollte man sich einfach mal anfreunden und von diesem "spezifikationgerichteten denken" abrücken. So kommt man am Markt nicht weiter.
Apple zeigt es auch perfekt. Tausende iPhones, welche sich nicht mal ansatzweise frei konfigurieren lassen und eines fast immer dem anderen gleicht gehen jeden Tag über die Ladentheke. Die Kunden wollen es einfach nicht ;D
Komm jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Erfolg von Android, das ist eher auf die Vielfalt an Modellen und auch die teils deutlich günstigeren Preise zurückzuführen 



maikeru schrieb:


> Pc bedeutet eher modular Aufgebauter Heimcomputer und hatt schlicht wenig mit MS zu tun.
> 
> Das viele Leute darin ein und das selbe sehen liegt wohl eher an sehr geschicktem Marketing und gezieltem Sponsoring.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Intelprozessor subventioniert sicher nicht die Windowsentwicklung. Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen : In einem riesigne Konzern arbeiten Tausende Leute an einem Betriebssystem und deren Funktionen und die wollen bezahlt werden. Für die entwickler bei MS ist das kein Hobby oder Zeitvertreib sondern deren Lebensunterhalt. Sie erbringen eine Leistung und bekommen dafür Geld und das Produkt wird an die Leute verkauft. Da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu disktuieren 

In diesem Thread geht es aber auch nicht um "Linux vs Windows" oä


----------



## maikeru (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Ein Intelprozessor subventioniert sicher nicht die Windowsentwicklung. Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen : In einem riesigne Konzern arbeiten Tausende Leute an einem Betriebssystem und deren Funktionen und die wollen bezahlt werden. Für die entwickler bei MS ist das kein Hobby oder Zeitvertreib sondern deren Lebensunterhalt. Sie erbringen eine Leistung und bekommen dafür Geld und das Produkt wird an die Leute verkauft. Da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu disktuieren


 
Nicht Windows. Intel ist einer der Ganz großen Sponsoren der Linux-Kernel-Entwicklung, wie übrigends viele andere Hersteller auch.

Ich glaube da herrscht ein Missverständnis.
Meine Aussage war:
Warum Geld für einen Programmausführungschicht ausgeben. Für einen Treiber bezahle ich ja auch nix.


----------



## belle (6. Dezember 2013)

maikeru schrieb:


> Abseits des Desktops ist Linux inzwischen absolut dominant.


Das ist auch richtig so. Da passt es hin.


> Und das eigentliche Linux (der Kernel) ist ein absolut geniales Stück Software.


Ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet, habe Linux selbst schon benutzt.


> Ein moderner auf Linux besierender Desktop ist wohl sehr benutzerfreundlich, aber es ist kein Microsoft Windows.
> Er ist grundlegend anders und das scheint das Problem für Menschen die seit jeher nur Windows kennen oder damit arbeiten.


Ich habe zu meinen Dualboot-Zeiten festgestellt, dass man so gut wie nie neu startet um zu Linux zu wechseln. In Windows sind einfach Browser, Bildbearbeitung, Witcher 2, Office und Visual Studio parallel offen.


> Man kann die Desktopumgebung Windows (oder auch OSX-) ähnlich gestalten, aber es wird nie eine 100% identische Destopoberfläche.
> Eigentlich nicht schlimm, da niemand gezwungen wird Linux zu benutzen.


Genau 


> Dies erscheint mir persönlich zwar seltsam, da ich selbst abseits einiger kommerzieller Anwendungen wenig Nützlichkeit für ein Betriebsystem sehe,
> bei dem man nichteinmal solch generelle Dinge wie eine Gui oder ne Diensteverwaltung wechseln kann.


Man kann in Windows genug Einstellungen personalisieren und die GUI funktioniert recht intuitiv, wobei die große Gewöhnung durch die jahrelange Benutzung natürlich auch eine Rolle spielt (wie bei dir). 


> Sehr seltsam. Du nennst Treiber installieren benutzerfreundlich? Ich bevorzuge es wenn ich Dinge einfach einbauen /anstecken kann und es funktioniert. Schonmal deine Systemfestplatte in einen anderen Pc eingebaut und es funktioniert einfach? --> das ist angenehm!


Da habe ich gerade unter Linux vieles erlebt. Da wären z.B. Multi-GPU-Systeme, mit denen Linux garnichts anfangen kann. Das ist allerdings schon eine Weile her.
Aktueller ist da das Problem eines Kollegen von mir. Sein Ubuntu 12 konnte einfach nicht mit dem Onboard-Realtek-Netzwerkchip umgehen, selbst die manuelle Treiberinstallation inkl. Eingabe der Hardware-Adressen hat da nichts geholfen. Nach längerem Suchen im Internet war klar: Der Bug lag bei Ubuntu.
Sorry, aber beim besten Willen: Wenn ein BS nicht einen der am weitesten verbreitetsten Chips erkennt, dann ist das sehr schlecht für den Ruf und es ist sicherlich nicht das einzigste Gerät. Natürlich kann das unter Windows auch vorkommen...
Bedenke: Falls auf Linux nun dank Valve und SteamOS mehr Games erscheinen, wirst du auch auf Linux anfangen müssen Sound- und Grafiktreiber zu aktualisieren.


> Ich empfinde z.B.
> 1. installieren und einrichten per yaourt [Programmname] schöner, z.B. als erst Pakete im Internet suchen, downloaden durch zig Menüs klicken und dabei aufpassen das ich mir nix extra installiere etc.
> 2. grundlegende einstellungen per editor zu ändern schöner und effektiver als ne klickorgie durch verschachtelte menüs.


1. Dann muss man halt mal bisschen genauer hinschauen, sollte man heutzutage sowieso. Das macht man ja nicht jeden Tag, wenn man die Programme, die man nutzt, zusammen hat.
2. Das ist aber weder intuitiv noch nutzerfreundlich, da es einiges Wissen voraussetzt, was man sich auch erstmal anlesen muss. Auf der anderen Seite ist das seit der GUI und Erfindung der Maus (oder auch Leap Motion) sowieso veraltet. Das ist nur Nostalgie und hat nichts mit Nutzerfreundlichkeit zu tun. Du musst versuchen die Sache objektiver zu sehen... Du sprichst hier ausschließlich für dich, nicht den allgemeinen User. 


> Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach nur folgendes:
> Akzeptieren das anders nicht gleich schlechter ist.
> Ich etwas seit 10 Jahren halt auf eine Weise mache, nicht unbedingt aufgrund meiner Prägung andere Arten gleich als schlecht bezeichnen.


Wenn du allgemein meine Posts nochmal durchliest, wirst du feststellen, dass ich Linux nie als schlecht bezeichnet habe. Es hat definitiv seine Stärken und ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich mich auch etwas auskenne. Mir hat Mint sehr gut gefallen. 


> Windoof


Wenn du noch nie DirectX verwendet hast, nicht mit einiger Bastelei ein Game unter Linux irgendwie zum Laufen brachtest und denkst, dass der PC auch ohne Microsoft eine Spielemaschine geworden wäre, dann sei dir das genehmigt. 
PS: Ich habe noch nie eine derart gute Hardwareerkennung wie in Windows 8.1 gesehen. Falls Windows 10 wirklich komplett auf Cloud-Dienste basieren wird, sehen wir uns vielleicht unter Linux wieder.


----------



## blackout24 (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das denn gesagt? Solltet du die Comments alle gelesen haben müsstet du verstehen was ich damit sagen wollte
> 
> PS: Was PC rein technisch bedeutet tut für den Kunden nicht viel zur Sache. Man sollte einfach von diesem kleinlichen denken abrücken. Für "den Kunden" gehört zu dem "PC" nun mal ein Windows OS. Das hat sich über Jahre so entwickelt und ist die Entscheidung der Leute gewesen.



Aha und welche Entscheidung hatten die Leute den? Ein Chromebook mit ChromeOS ist also kein PC? Ist Amazon meist verkaufter Laptop nur mal so am Rande. 

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/355875-four-of-top-six-laptops-on-amazon-are-chromebooks/



> Wenn du noch nie DirectX verwendet hast, nicht mit einiger Bastelei ein Game unter Linux irgendwie zum Laufen brachtest und denkst, dass der PC auch ohne Microsoft eine Spielemaschine geworden wäre, dann sei dir das genehmigt.



Vielleicht wäre der PC einfach eine andere Spielemaschien geworden.  Das defakto Spiele OS war früher DOS ganz ohne DirectX. Erst nachdem ein gewisser Herr kostenlos Doom auf Windows portiert hatte wurde daraus eine Spieleplatform. Rate mal wer das war. Kleiner Tipp seine Firma ist der Linux Foundation beigetretten.


----------



## belle (6. Dezember 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre der PC einfach eine andere Spielemaschien geworden.


 Das ist möglich, kann aber niemand genau sagen. Kein normaler Nutzer will bei einer Grafikkarten-Treiberinstallation mit Befehlen um sich werfen und selbst Informatiker sind dafür zu faul (wenn es Zocker sind). 


blackout24 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp seine Firma ist der Linux Foundation beigetretten.


Dennoch passiert da bei der Vereinheitlichung einer Installationsroutine (von mir aus optional) und einer sauberen Dokumentation viel zu wenig


----------



## blackout24 (6. Dezember 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Das ist möglich, kann aber niemand genau sagen. Kein normaler Nutzer will bei einer Grafikkarten-Treiberinstallation mit Befehlen um sich werfen und selbst Informatiker sind dafür zu faul (wenn es Zocker sind).


 
Müsste keine Befehle für die Treiber Installation eingeben, wenn ich es nicht wollte. Also gönnt euch mal ein bisschen Bildung bevor ihr über was redet. 

Wo ist den die "Dokumentation" von Windows besonders gut? Welcher Nutzer ließt den irgendwelche offizielle Dokumentation oder Handbücher für Windows? 

Wenn ich Betriebssysteme nach Dokumentation bewerten müsste wäre es OpenBSD > FreeBSD > Arch Linux > Gentoo > Der Rest.

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal Ubuntu ClickPackages anschauen.


----------



## belle (6. Dezember 2013)

Das ist bei mir zugegeben schon ein paar Jahre her. Das hört man gern. 


AnthraX schrieb:


> Akzeptieren, dass anders nicht gleich schlecht ist?  Das ist doch genau das, was Linuxuser meist eben NICHT machen. Meist  kommen einfach nur Aussagen wie "Windows ist *******!"
> Man besteht  meist darauf, dass Linux doch  das vieeeeeeel bessere OS wäre (durch Freiheiten etc.)
> Ich persönlich  finde es einfach erfreulich, dass Windows in seiner Struktur sich seit  Jahren nicht mehr verändert hat. Nur die "Hülle", wie jetzt zB die Modern  UI, wandeln sich ein wenig. Aber ein "Windows" ist bisher immer ein  "Windows" geblieben.
> Und den Punkt "Stabilität", mit welchem  Linuxuser meist ankommen, kann ich so gar nicht unterschreiben. Mein  Laptop, auf welchem über 3 Jahre Linux lief, schmierte genauso häufig ab  wie mein Windows 7 Gerät - quasi gar nicht. Insbesondere seit Windows 7  ist Windows ein extrem stabiles OS geworden und man hat dort stark  aufgeholt und vermutlich sogar gleich gezogen


/sign


----------



## VikingGe (6. Dezember 2013)

> 2. Das ist aber weder intuitiv noch nutzerfreundlich, da es einiges Wissen voraussetzt, was man sich auch erstmal anlesen muss. Auf der anderen Seite ist das seit der GUI und Erfindung der Maus (oder auch Leap Motion) sowieso veraltet. Das ist nur Nostalgie und hat nichts mit Nutzerfreundlichkeit zu tun. Du musst versuchen die Sache objektiver zu sehen...


Mal ehrlich, größere Konfigurationsdialoge sind in der Regel auch das Gegenteil von "intuitiv" und "nutzerfreundlich". Eigentlich tun sich die beiden Konzepte da nichts:
- Bei ner Konfigurationsdatei muss man wissen, wo sie liegt. Bei nem GUI muss ich mir merken, auf welche Knöpfe ich drücken muss, um es zu öffnen.
- Bei ner Konfigurationsdatei muss ich wissen, wie eine Option heißt und kann per Tastendruck danach suchen. Bei nem GUI muss ich nicht nur den Namen kennen, sondern muss mir auch noch merken, hinter welchen Tabs und Menüs sich die Option denn nun versteckt.
- Sowohl in Konfigurationsdateien als auch in GUI-Dialogen ist es möglich, alle Optionen gut zu dokumentieren, aber man trifft in beiden Welten leider auch sehr oft auf Gegenbeispiele, wo einem gar nichts erklärt wird.

Nur, weil man da ne Maus benutzen kann, heißt doch nicht gleich, dass man ohne externe Hilfe damit klar kommt. Windows bietet für fast jeden Blödsinn ein GUI, aber weiß ich dadurch automatisch, wie ich Windows 8.1 dazu bringe, mir statt des Metro-Homescreens sofort die Anwendungsliste anzuzeigen bei einem Druck auf die Windows-Taste? Nein, das Wissen musste ich mir auch erst anlesen.

Und wenn man dann doch mal was in der Registry machen muss... geht auch mit Maus, aber da ist mir jede noch so verkorkste Textdatei um _einiges_ lieber 



> Das ist möglich, kann aber niemand genau sagen. Kein normaler Nutzer will bei einer Grafikkarten-Treiberinstallation mit Befehlen um sich werfen und selbst Informatiker sind dafür zu faul (wenn es Zocker sind).


Bin gespannt, wie viele Jahrzehnte sich das Argument noch hält - die Zeiten, in denen man seine Xorg.conf selbst schreiben muss, sind glücklicherweise vorbei - auf nem 08-15-System kommt man sogar ganz ohne aus und das war glaube ich schon bei Ubuntu 8.04 möglich. Und den Rest erledigt im Idealfall das von der Distribution bereitgestellte Treiberpaket für einen. Ich meine, dafür gibts ja die Paketverwaltung...


----------



## AnthraX (6. Dezember 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Aha und welche Entscheidung hatten die Leute den? Ein Chromebook mit ChromeOS ist also kein PC? Ist Amazon meist verkaufter Laptop nur mal so am Rande.
> 
> Four of Top Six Laptops on Amazon are ... Chromebooks » The Epoch Times



Weil es einfach schweinebillig ist im gesamten ;D Würde mich nciht wundern wenn einige dann selber Hand anlegen und Windows installieren. Das sollte man sich nun wirklich nicht schönreden. Zumal es ja ein Tausendfaches an verschiedenen Win Laptops gibt. Wenn die Auswahl nicht groß ist bleibt den Interessenten ja nicht gerade eine Wahl oder? Ein "Renner" sind diese Chromebooks nicht unbedingt...
Und wieso sollte ein Chromebook ein PC sein? sind doch 2 paar Schuhe...



> Vielleicht wäre der PC einfach eine andere Spielemaschien geworden.  Das defakto Spiele OS war früher DOS ganz ohne DirectX. Erst nachdem ein gewisser Herr kostenlos Doom auf Windows portiert hatte wurde daraus eine Spieleplatform. Rate mal wer das war. Kleiner Tipp seine Firma ist der Linux Foundation beigetretten.


 
"Vielleicht wäre". Andere Richtung -> Vielleicht wäre ohne Windows und deren Einheit der "PC" als Spieleplattform gar tot und "Zocken" gäbe es fast nur auf Konsolen. Spekulieren kann man viel. Es ist nun mal so wie es ist.


----------



## belle (6. Dezember 2013)

@ VikingGe

Nicht unbedingt:
Bei der GUI muss man eigentlich nur wissen, dass sich die Optionen auf das auswirken, wo ich mich gerade befinde. Die Systemsteuerung löst systemweite Änderungen aus, Optionen in der Taskleiste ändern die Taskleiste und Optionen in Photoshop ändern eben genau das.
Was ändert die config.ini im Ordner "/etc/cons/prog/r3"? 



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wo ist den die "Dokumentation" von Windows  besonders gut? Welcher Nutzer ließt den irgendwelche offizielle  Dokumentation oder Handbücher für Windows?


Mir geht es da auch um Schnittstellen wie DirectX... Früher unterstützten die meisten Games auch OpenGL und DX. Warum nutzen denn viele Entwickler nur noch eine davon? Weil es einfacher ist.


----------



## blackout24 (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Weil es einfach schweinebillig ist im gesamten ;D Würde mich nciht wundern wenn einige dann selber Hand anlegen und Windows installieren. Das sollte man sich nun wirklich nicht schönreden. Zumal es ja ein Tausendfaches an verschiedenen Win Laptops gibt. Wenn die Auswahl nicht groß ist bleibt den Interessenten ja nicht gerade eine Wahl oder? Ein "Renner" sind diese Chromebooks nicht unbedingt...
> Und wieso sollte ein Chromebook ein PC sein? sind doch 2 paar Schuhe...


 
Aja viel Erfolg Windows auf ner ARM Platform zu installieren.  Und warum sind die tausend Win Laptops nicht auf Platz 1? Dachte ChromeOS wäre so ne Niesche, dass jeder Windows Laptop das übertrumpfen sollte.


----------



## JJ Walker (6. Dezember 2013)

Geile sache. Die Zukunft wird zeigen was passieren wird. 
Ich freu mich einfach mal drauf und schau was passiert vll wirds ja ne richtig geile sache.


----------



## AnthraX (6. Dezember 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Aja viel Erfolg Windows auf ner ARM Platform zu installieren.  Und warum sind die tausend Win Laptops nicht auf Platz 1?


 
Also mein Surface hat einen Tegra? 

Gibt Chromebooks auf welchen Windows 7 läuft. Also mal hier eine Retour deines Satzes :" Also gönnt euch mal ein bisschen Bildung bevor ihr über was redet." 

Google hätte dir hier übrigend direkt abhilfe geschafft ;D



Als kleiner Tipp : Nimm 30.000 Verkaufte einheiten und teile es unter 1.500 Modellen auf. Nun nimm 5.000 Verkaufte Einheiten, welche auf 5 Modelle verteilt werden. Die Zahlen sind natürlich frei erfunde, aber der Sinn dahinter selbsterklärend ;D
Oder willst du nun echt sagen, dass die "Chromebooks" öfters verkauft werden als "normale" Laptops? Bitte denk nun erst nach


----------



## VikingGe (6. Dezember 2013)

> Bei der GUI muss man eigentlich nur wissen, dass sich die Optionen auf das auswirken, wo ich mich gerade befinde. Die Systemsteuerung löst systemweite Änderungen aus, Optionen in der Taskleiste ändern die Taskleiste und Optionen in Photoshop ändern eben genau das.
> Was ändert die config.ini im Ordner "/etc/cons/prog/r3"?


Welche Option was tut, weiß ich dadurch trotzdem nicht und dass die Systemeinstellungen nicht alle Einstellungen des Desktops umfassen, obwohl der für mich zum System Windows irgendwie dazugehört, erklärt mir auch niemand.

Mal ab davon: für die meisten Dateien, die ich hier auf dem System auch tatsächlich habe, kann ich sehr wohl am Namen ablesen, was sie tun. Diejenigen in /etc/mplayer/ ändern eben die systemweiten Einstellungen für mplayer, /etc/locale.conf ändert die Sprache, /etc/conf.d/distccd hat wohl irgendwas mit DistCC-Daemon zu tun und in /etc/httpd/ liegen wohl die Configs für meinen HTTP-Server. Und zu guter Letzt legt die gute alte Dosbox Benutzereinstellungen in ~/.dosbox ab.

Klar, bei einzelnen Programmen hat man den Vorteil, dass man in der Regel nur einen "Einstellungen"-Knopf klicken braucht, um die Einstellungen zu finden, aber die Systemeinstellungen unter Windows führen immer zu einer gewaltigen Klickorgie, wenn man da als Ungeübter _irgendwas_ finden will. Und im Endeffekt muss ichs trotzdem im Internet nachschauen.

Kann das Argument da nicht so ganz nachvollziehen


----------



## belle (6. Dezember 2013)

Das kann man sich aber leichter merken als 5 Zeilen in einer Ini-Datei, finde ich  Fakt ist: An beides kann man sich gewöhnen. Wenn mehr Games für Linux erscheinen, gebe ich dem vielleicht mal wieder eine Chance, ist für mich aber kein Muss.


----------



## blackout24 (6. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Also mein Surface hat einen Tegra?
> 
> Gibt Chromebooks auf welchen Windows 7 läuft. Also mal hier eine Retour deines Satzes :" Also gönnt euch mal ein bisschen Bildung bevor ihr über was redet."
> 
> ...


 
Interessant warst du nicht der der immer behauptet hat, dass der Normalo User einfach nur was kaufen will? Der Normal User ist schon einmal unfähig Windows zu installieren, wenn man dabei keine CD/DVD zu benutzen kann wie bei Chromebooks. Auf einmal sind die User natürlich so geeky und schalten irgendwelche Developer/Recovery Systeme frei um überhaupt ein anderes OS auf das Chromebook zu installieren wenn es darum geht irgendwie Windows drauf zu bekommen. Is klar. 

Ach ja wo gibt's denn die Windows RT Installationsmedien zu kaufen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Dezember 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Ich habe zu meinen Dualboot-Zeiten festgestellt, dass man so gut wie nie neu startet um zu Linux zu wechseln. In Windows sind einfach Browser, Bildbearbeitung, Witcher 2, Office und Visual Studio parallel offen.


Ist bei mir auch so. Aber das liegt an meiner Faulheit bzw. das ich keine Lust habe wärend des reboots zu warten.
Andersrum ist es nämlich genau so.
Bin ich unter Linux unterwegs seh ich keinen Grund neu zu starten um Windows zu benutzen. Also surf ich meistens den Rest des Tages mit Linux.
Außer ich will ganz dringend zocken. Dann muss ich leider auf Windows wechseln. Wäre das nicht so wäre Windows schon lange von der Platte.




> Da habe ich gerade unter Linux vieles erlebt. Da wären z.B. Multi-GPU-Systeme, mit denen Linux garnichts anfangen kann. Das ist allerdings schon eine Weile her.
> Aktueller ist da das Problem eines Kollegen von mir. Sein Ubuntu 12 konnte einfach nicht mit dem Onboard-Realtek-Netzwerkchip umgehen, selbst die manuelle Treiberinstallation inkl. Eingabe der Hardware-Adressen hat da nichts geholfen. Nach längerem Suchen im Internet war klar: Der Bug lag bei Ubuntu.


Mit Multi GPU kann Linux sehr viel anfangen. Oder wie stellst du dir vor funktionieren die ganzen Supercomputer mit tausenden GPUs ganz ohne Windows?
Bei Crossfire bzw. SLI (zum Zocken) könnte es mau aussehen. Aber da es leider kaum Spiele gibt kann ich verstehen, dass da niemand Zeit investieren will.




> Bedenke: Falls auf Linux nun dank Valve und SteamOS mehr Games erscheinen, wirst du auch auf Linux anfangen müssen Sound- und Grafiktreiber zu aktualisieren.


Falsch.
Dafür hab ich ja die Paketverwaltung.
Auf 100 verschiedenen total verkorksten Herstellerwebsiten Treiber raussuchen und die dann alle einzeln installieren und auch manuell nach neuen Versionen gucken?
Übernimmt alles die Paketverwaltung ich muss praktisch gar nichts tun ausser ab und zu die Paketlisten aktualisieren und die neueren Versionen installieren lassen. Wobei man auch das automatisieren kann.




blackout24 schrieb:


> Interessant warst du nicht der der immer  behauptet hat, dass der Normalo User einfach nur was kaufen will? Der  Normal User ist schon einmal unfähig Windows zu installieren, wenn man  dabei keine CD/DVD zu benutzen kann wie bei Chromebooks. Auf einmal sind  die User natürlich so geeky und schalten irgendwelche  Developer/Recovery Systeme frei um überhaupt ein anderes OS auf das  Chromebook zu installieren wenn es darum geht irgendwie Windows drauf zu  bekommen. Is klar.
> 
> Ach ja wo gibt's denn die Windows RT Installationsmedien zu kaufen?


 Hab ich mir auch grad gedacht.

Der  User, der angeblich nicht fähig ist eine Dau Distri wie Ubuntu zu  nutzen kauft sich also ein Laptop mit ARM CPU und schafft es dann mit  viel (illegaler) Bastelei da ein Windows zum laufen zu bekommen.

Für  das echte Win 7 hätt ich gerne mal ein paar Links. Irgendein ARM  Verschnitt zählt nicht. Denn wie war das? Der normale User möchte sich  nicht umgewöhnen, der möchte kaufen und dann soll alles so sein wie er  es gewohnt ist.
Auf alternative Programme umgewöhnen? (Ist ja ein oft genanntes Argument gegen Linux)

Das  wäre ja fast so, als würde ich sagen, meiner Oma ist sogar iOS zu  kompliziert, aber letztens hat sie sich doch tatsächlich einen eigenen  Kernel für ihre eigene Android Custom Rom kompiliert. Ach ja, am  Jailbreak für iOS7 wirk sie auch aktiv mit.
Klingt logisch, nicht?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2013)

belle schrieb:


> ... und da gehört Linux auch hin. Die Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Geräteunterstützung und Dokumentation reicht immernoch nicht an Windows heran und die vielen Distris haben daran einen Anteil.


Nennst du die Windos-Registry etwa dokumentiert? Da lach ich ja nur

Und Linux ist nicht Benutzerunfreundlich, es ist einfach nur anders zu bedienen als Windows, aber wenn man von Grund auf nichts anderes kennt als Windows ist das natürlich nicht verwunderlich (das Top1-Argument der Linux-Gegner ist die angeblich miese Bedienung der Benutzeroberfläche)

Dich will ich mal sehen, wie du mit Windows Server ein Netzwerk verwaltest oder einen Server aufsetzt, DANN siehst du mal was "Benutzerfreundlichkeit" ist.

Und was bitte kann Linux für die schlechte Geräteunterstützung? Da waren die Hersteller zu blöd bzw. zu faul, da wird natürlich vorwiegend für Windows optimiert, da das nunmal vorwiegend auf Desktops zum Einsatz kommt (wobei die meisten Probleme meiner Erfahrung nach nur mit HP-Druckern und ATI/AMD-Grafikkarten vorkommen).




belle schrieb:


> OT an alle Windoof-Sager:
> Ich  kann das Wort absolut nicht mehr ersehen. 90% aller Leute, die Windows  so nennen, haben den Großteil ihrer Fehler in Windows selbst ausgelöst und nutzen es täglich.


Ich finde das Wort sollte in den Duden aufgenommen werden, schlichtweg weil es die Wahrheit sagt.  90% sind selber schuld? Was kann ich denn bitte dafür, wenn Windows  direkt nach der Installation alle Treiber-Dateien durch die Gegend  verschiebt? Oder zu blöd ist ein Update zu installieren? Und selbst nach  sauber geführter Installation mit schön zig Partitionen, immer das  Löschen der vielen fehlerhaften Registry-Einträge (!) und braver,  regelmäßiger Defragmentation der Platte fängt Windoof () nach spätestens einem 3/4 Jahr an zu zicken.  Kann natürlich auch sein, dass das noch die alten XP-Zeiten waren und  sich das heute natürlich alles gebessert hat, Windows 8 muss ja immerhin  nicht mehr nach jedem Fitzelupdate neustarten.


belle schrieb:


> Der PC wäre ohne Windows nicht das Zocker-Gerät, was er heute ist. Mit  Spekulationen alá "was wäre wenn" brauchen wir hier auch nicht  anfangen...


 Doch, solche Spekulationen sorgen mal für einen breiteren Tellerrand, der bei diesen, überwiegend auf's Zocken bedachten Usern solcher Foren natürlich gerade mal den Umfang eines Mauslochs hat. OpenGL gibt es schon länger als DirectX, wobei letzteres schlichtweg eine sehr indirekte und daher unperformante Schnittstelle ist, was sich mit der Windows-Exklusivität erkauft hat. Warum machte AMD kürzlich mit Mantle einen Vorstoß in Richtung effizientere Programmierschnittstelle? Mag sein, dass DirectX sehr umfangreiche Bibliotheken zur Verfügung stellt, aber was bringt das, wenn man es schlichtweg nicht oder nur unter sehr großem Aufwand umsetzen kann? 

Ihr immer mit euren "Zocker-Geräten", selbst wenn Microsoft genannte Plattform etabliert hat, so tun sie doch seit bald 10 Jahren alles dafür ihn wieder von der Bildfläche verschwinden zu lassen. Da schimpft man immer auf Activision oder EA, weil sie ja so grottige Spiele rausbringen, letztere versuchen aber immerhin im Gegensatz zu Microsoft den PC noch als Spieleplattform zu unterstützen, Microsoft dagegen sind mit ihrer erkauften Xbox-Exklusivität und den damit, wenn überhaupt, verbundenen Alibi-Portierungen, Games-for-fucking-Windows und der Tatsache, dass sie heute schlichtweg weniger für's "Windows-Gaming" tun als noch früher, eigentlich die allergrößten Judasse.


----------



## Sepulzera (6. Dezember 2013)

Also die Einstellung, für ein OS nichts zahlen zu wollen, weil man schon die Hardware bezahlt hat, ist ja mal schon leicht sinnlos.

"Ich habe mir schon den Herd gekauft, also bezahle ich nichts für die Töpfe wenn ich damit was kochen will!"


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Also die Einstellung, für ein OS nichts zahlen zu wollen, weil man schon die Hardware bezahlt hat, ist ja mal schon leicht sinnlos.
> 
> "Ich habe mir schon den Herd gekauft, also bezahle ich nichts für die Töpfe wenn ich damit was kochen will!"


 Anders gefragt: "Warum sollte ich mir einen Windows-Elektro-Herd für 300€ kaufen, wenn ich einen Linux-Induktionsherd für 0€ bekomme?"


----------



## blackout24 (6. Dezember 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Mit Multi GPU kann Linux sehr viel anfangen. Oder wie stellst du dir vor funktionieren die ganzen Supercomputer mit tausenden GPUs ganz ohne Windows?
> Bei Crossfire bzw. SLI (zum Zocken) könnte es mau aussehen. Aber da es leider kaum Spiele gibt kann ich verstehen, dass da niemand Zeit investieren will.



SLI funktioniert wunderbar schon seit 2007 auf Linux, bloss gibt es nur für wenige Spiele SLI Profile zur Zeit. 

MultiGPU Support ist wahrscheinlich besser als auf Windows, wenn es darum geht die  Rechenleistung nutzbar zu machen für Tesla Supercomputer.

Gerade im letzten Treiber Changelog:

"Added support for multiple NVIDIA kernel modules. This feature allows users to assign different GPUs in the system to different NVIDIA kernel modules, potentially reducing the software overhead of coordinating access to multiple GPUs."

NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver


----------



## Sepulzera (6. Dezember 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Anders gefragt: "Warum sollte ich mir einen Windows-Elektro-Herd für 300€ kaufen, wenn ich einen Linux-Induktionsherd für 0€ bekomme?"


Das ist ja ok, ich bezog mich nur auf die von mir beschriebenen Aussagen, die sich auf Page 5 beziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2013)

Dort steht nichts von dir.


----------



## maikeru (6. Dezember 2013)

Er meint meine Aussage.
Aber ich erkläre es gerne:

Wenn ich mir ein Gerät kaufe, wo der Hersteller dafür sorgt das ich darauf Programme ausführen kann (z.B. Intel)

Warum soll man nochmals extra Geld ausgeben.
Für DirectX?
Für den IE?
Für wahnwitzige Werbekampangnen?
Für Oem Bestechungsgelder (*GGG*)?

Das gesparte Geld lasse ich lieber Entwickler zukommen deren Produkte / Dienstleistungen /Inhalte mich interessieren....
Oder Projekte die ich sinnvoll finde.....
Oder... oder....

edit: 
ein kleiner Teilbereich wo ich versuche "mit meiner Brieftasche abzustimmen"


----------



## belle (9. Dezember 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nennst du die Windos-Registry etwa dokumentiert? Da lach ich ja nur


Ich meinte auch die Schnittstellen...
Die Registry ist ein Müllhaufen, aber immerhin einer!


> Und Linux ist nicht Benutzerunfreundlich, es ist einfach nur anders zu bedienen als Windows, aber wenn man von Grund auf nichts anderes kennt als Windows ist das natürlich nicht verwunderlich (das Top1-Argument der Linux-Gegner ist die angeblich miese Bedienung der Benutzeroberfläche)


Ich hatte bereits mehrfach Linux im Einsatz und die GUI von Windows fühlt sich MEIST einfach intuitiver an. Meine persönliche Meinung...


> Dich will ich mal sehen, wie du mit Windows Server ein Netzwerk verwaltest oder einen Server aufsetzt, DANN siehst du mal was "Benutzerfreundlichkeit" ist.


Ich hatte bereits gesagt, dass Linux perfekt für Server geeignet ist. Da gehört es auch hin... Liest du überhaupt richtig?


> Und was bitte kann Linux für die schlechte Geräteunterstützung? Da waren die Hersteller zu blöd bzw. zu faul, da wird natürlich vorwiegend für Windows optimiert, da das nunmal vorwiegend auf Desktops zum Einsatz kommt (wobei die meisten Probleme meiner Erfahrung nach nur mit HP-Druckern und ATI/AMD-Grafikkarten vorkommen).


Das kann sein, die AMD-Treiber sollen aber besser geworden sein. Zurzeit nutze ich kein Linux...
Der Netzwerk-Bug bezüglich Realtek bleibt aber, möglich dass es am integrierten Treiber lag. Ein neuerer Treiber könnte mittlerweile vielleicht funktionieren.


> Was kann ich denn bitte dafür, wenn Windows  direkt nach der Installation alle Treiber-Dateien durch die Gegend  verschiebt? Oder zu blöd ist ein Update zu installieren? Und selbst nach  sauber geführter Installation mit schön zig Partitionen, immer das  Löschen der vielen fehlerhaften Registry-Einträge (!) und braver,  regelmäßiger Defragmentation der Platte fängt Windoof () nach spätestens einem 3/4 Jahr an zu zicken.  Kann natürlich auch sein, dass das noch die alten XP-Zeiten waren und  sich das heute natürlich alles gebessert hat, Windows 8 muss ja immerhin  nicht mehr nach jedem Fitzelupdate neustarten.


Ich nutze Windows seit 1997 und habe noch nie von in der Gegend verschobenen Treiber-Dateien gehört und bisher war bei mir nur Linux zu blöd ein Update zu installieren.
Viele Registry-Einträge sollte man einfach so lassen, da Programme wie TuneUp oft zu großzügig löschen...
XP musste man nicht zwingend defragmentieren, das hat sich einfach selbst zugemüllt. Seit ich Windows Vista nutzte, hatte ich keine derartigen Probleme mehr. Die Betriebssysteme von MS sind seit dem sehr stabil und so oft erscheinen Updates ja auch wieder nicht. Windows 7 hat bei mir mit SSD auch nach 2 Jahren noch flink reagiert und Windows 8.1 startet in 4 Sekunden.


> Doch, solche Spekulationen sorgen mal für einen breiteren Tellerrand, der bei diesen, überwiegend auf's Zocken bedachten Usern solcher Foren natürlich gerade mal den Umfang eines Mauslochs hat. OpenGL gibt es schon länger als DirectX, wobei letzteres schlichtweg eine sehr indirekte und daher unperformante Schnittstelle ist, was sich mit der Windows-Exklusivität erkauft hat. Warum machte AMD kürzlich mit Mantle einen Vorstoß in Richtung effizientere Programmierschnittstelle? Mag sein, dass DirectX sehr umfangreiche Bibliotheken zur Verfügung stellt, aber was bringt das, wenn man es schlichtweg nicht oder nur unter sehr großem Aufwand umsetzen kann?


Ich nutzte in den 90ern eine Voodoo unter OpenGL, weis also dahingehend bescheid. DirectX wurde gerade in den letzten Jahren viel besser und OpenGL sticht da auch nicht sonderlich hervor, deswegen war Mantle eigentlich ein logischer Schritt. Du spekulierst hier, nicht ich!


> Ihr immer mit euren "Zocker-Geräten", selbst wenn Microsoft genannte Plattform etabliert hat, so tun sie doch seit bald 10 Jahren alles dafür ihn wieder von der Bildfläche verschwinden zu lassen. Da schimpft man immer auf Activision oder EA, weil sie ja so grottige Spiele rausbringen, letztere versuchen aber immerhin im Gegensatz zu Microsoft den PC noch als Spieleplattform zu unterstützen, Microsoft dagegen sind mit ihrer erkauften Xbox-Exklusivität und den damit, wenn überhaupt, verbundenen Alibi-Portierungen, Games-for-fucking-Windows und der Tatsache, dass sie heute schlichtweg weniger für's "Windows-Gaming" tun als noch früher, eigentlich die allergrößten Judasse.


 Das ist kein Argument, Nintendo und Sony haben genauso ihre Exklusivtitel. Das bringt das derzeitige Publisher- und Konsolenbild nun mal mit sich.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits mehrfach Linux im Einsatz und die GUI von Windows fühlt sich MEIST einfach intuitiver an. Meine persönliche Meinung...


Es kommt auch ein wenig auf die Distribution an, openSUSE lässt sich meiner Meinung nach sehr einfach bedienen, aber selbst wenn man nicht damit klarkommt, kann man die GUI bei Linux immernoch austauschen, Microsoft sieht bei sowas natürlich den eigenen Wiedererkennungswert gefährdet.




belle schrieb:


> Ich nutze Windows seit 1997 und habe noch nie von in der Gegend verschobenen Treiber-Dateien gehört und bisher war bei mir nur Linux zu blöd ein Update zu installieren.
> Viele Registry-Einträge sollte man einfach so lassen, da Programme wie TuneUp oft zu großzügig löschen...
> XP musste man nicht zwingend defragmentieren, das hat sich einfach selbst zugemüllt. Seit ich Windows Vista nutzte, hatte ich keine derartigen Probleme mehr. Die Betriebssysteme von MS sind seit dem sehr stabil und so oft erscheinen Updates ja auch wieder nicht. Windows 7 hat bei mir mit SSD auch nach 2 Jahren noch flink reagiert und Windows 8.1 startet in 4 Sekunden.


XP hat aus Gründen die niemanden wirklich bekannt sind, die Treiberdateien nach der Installation auf der Systemplatte gerne verschoben weshalb man nach jeder Treiberinstallation diese am besten gleich nach dem Neustart noch mit defragmentieren sollte. Windows war schon öfter zu doof, Updates zu installieren, habe ich auch schon bei Windows 7 gesehen, mal einen Tag lang an einem simplen Sicherheitsupdate ruminstalliert, was nach einem Neustart gleich wieder von vorne losging. Völlig unzumutbar fand ich aber immer, dass man gleich das System neustarten musste (egal ob was parallel dazu gelaufen ist oder nicht), wobei es wurscht war, ob das jetzt ein umfangreiches Service-Pack oder ein paar kleine Tools waren. Das hat sich auch erst mit Windows 8 richtig gebessert. Und die Registry-Fehler gingen bei mir manchmal so weit, dass ich einzelne Programme gar nicht mehr installieren bzw. starten konnte, weil irgend ein Bit in einem Installer-Programm falsch gesetzt war. Von XP und 7 weiß ich, dass beide nach löschen der falschen Werte durchaus schneller und stabiler laufen, oft nützt es nichts, einfach nur die ganzen Schrott-Dateien zu löschen. 

Das ganze Prozedere hat man nunmal auch nach richtiger (!) Installation des OS. Ich früher als 14/15-jähriger Laie habe XP Prof und Home einfach so installiert, das lief auch eine Zeit lang gut, bis irgendwann alles, trotz regelmäßiger Defragmentation und Müll-Datenlöschung, alles immer unperformanter und instabiler wurde. Später hab ich dann gelernt, wie's richtig geht und Windows komplett neu installiert, mit entsprechender Partitionierung und Anlegen eines Temp-Ordners, etc. dann funktionierte das ganze auch besser nur um dann später wieder rumzulahmen. Viren o.ä. konnte ich bei mir schon immer ausschließen, da immer alle Updates + aktivierte Firewall und Virenschutz sowie der Tatsache, dass ich mich nie auf entsprechenden Seiten rumgetrieben habe, wo man sich sowas schnell einfachen kann. Dass der XP-Kernel sich selber zumüllt ist mir dann auch irgendwann zu Ohren gekommen, was mich heute noch aufregt. Linux auf meinem Laptop dagegen lief in der Zeit genauso gut wie noch am ersten Tag, keine Ahnung woran das liegt, muss halt tatsächlich das bessere OS sein. Der Vista-Kernel war halt aber nicht viel besser und musste man erst mal richtig konfigurieren, damit Vista auf seinem Rechner performant läuft und das erste Service-Pack abwarten (auf Laptops war das OS absolut grauenhaft). Erst ab Windows 7 ist das ganze nochmal um ein gutes Stück besser geworden, wobei viele von mir gewünschte, technische Änderungen in Windows erst  mit Windows 8 kamen. 

Ich verstehe das Argument einfach nicht, dass immer alle User selber schuld sind, selbst die, die schon bei der Installation versuchen, möglichst alles richtig zu machen (also nicht nur auf die Bildschirm-Anweisungen von Windows hört, und das OS "einfach installiert", so wie ich damals). 
Höchstens das mit den vielen Bluescreens halte ich für ein Gerücht, das passiert nur Leuten, die sich irgendwelche Malware einfangen oder sich sonst irgendwie dumm anstellen, da wird Windows doch zu Unrecht mit beschuldigt.



belle schrieb:


> Ich nutzte in den 90ern eine Voodoo unter OpenGL, weis also dahingehend bescheid. DirectX wurde gerade in den letzten Jahren viel besser und OpenGL sticht da auch nicht sonderlich hervor, deswegen war Mantle eigentlich ein logischer Schritt. Du spekulierst hier, nicht ich!


 
Verglichen mit dem fast direkten Hardwarezugriff, dem Programmieren bei Spielekonsolen mögich ist, ist DirectX nunmal sehr indirekt und unperformant. Natürlich kann keiner erwarten, dass das mit DirectX genauso gut funktionieren soll, wie auf der Konsole, was aber nichts an dessen Unzulänglichkeit ändert. Dass es aber nunmal doch besser geht, hat kürzlich AMD gezeigt, weshalb ich für einen drastischen Umschwung in dieser Angelegenheit wäre. Zu viel rohe Rechenleistung der heutigen Hardware bliebt ungenutzt, da hat man eine teure 500€ Grafikkarte im Rechner und trotzdem sieht die Grafik streng genommen nicht viel besser aus als auf der Konsole. Entsprechendes Ausreizen dieser Hardware bringt eben dank DirectX hohen Aufwand und Kosten mit sich, während das auf der Konsole, spätestens seit der aktuellen Generation, fast schon spielend leicht geht. 
Und wo habe ich behautpet, dass DU spekulierst? Natürlich spekuliere ich, einfach weil es ab und an mal besser ist, als nur daheim zu hocken und drauf zu warten, bis es regnet oder sich zuvor aus dem Fenster lehnt und nachguckt ob überhaupt und wenn, wann.



belle schrieb:


> Das ist kein Argument, Nintendo und Sony haben  genauso ihre Exklusivtitel. Das bringt das derzeitige Publisher- und  Konsolenbild nun mal mit sich.


Kein...
WER hat denn, laut deiner Aussage den PC als, zitiere "Zocker-Gerät" etabliert? WER hat Windows und damit den heimischen PC spieletauglich gemacht? WER hat Spiele, wie die Age-of-Serie, herausgebracht? Nintendo und Sony meines Wissens nicht. Die haben auch nicht Windows entwickelt und den PC zu dem gemacht was er heute ist (o.k., Sony hat das CD-Laufwerk entwickelt). Dass DIE ihre eigenen Studios habe, die für sie ihre exklusiv-Titel machen, ist natürlich logisch, die haben schon immer eigenen Spieleplattformen geschmiedet. Microsoft dagegen hatte den PC und den früher auch als eben jene Plattform etabliert und gefordert, bis sie, aus Angst vor der PS2, mit der Xbox daherkamen. 
Und WER hat danach _Halo_ quasi Xbox-exklusiv gemacht? (ein Titel, der zuvor für den PC hätte erscheinen sollen, stattdessen kam 2 Jahre danach nur ein billiger Port)
WER brauchte die ganzen Zugpferde für die eigene, neue Spieleplattform? WAS bitte hat Microsoft die letzten paar Jahre großartig für den PC als Spielegerät gemacht? Ubsioft, Activision und EA haben immerhin noch Spiele dafür, teilweise sogar mit hohen technischen Aufwand, für den PC entwickelt, letztere haben sogar BioWare von Microsoft gelöst und damit gesorgt, dass die Mass-Effect-Reihe immerhin kein Xbox-Exklusivum bleibt. Microsoft haben stattdessen nur ihre "Games for Windows"-Aufkleber auf die Spielepackungen gepappt und sich mit der Xbox einen anverdient.


----------



## belle (10. Dezember 2013)

Es ist hier hoffentlich allen klar, dass sich die Konsolen besser programmieren lassen und Microsofts Unterstützung in den letzten 10 Jahren stark auf die XBox ausgerichtet hat. 
Die letzten Jahre in den 90ern waren dennoch prägend für den PC.
Man muss ja keine Grafikkarte für 500€ kaufen, schon mit einem 200€  teuren Grafikkartenupgrade kann man mit den aktuellen Konsolen mindestens gleichziehen  und mit einer hohen Investition ist eben Downsampling usw. drin.

Ich sage nicht, dass es mit Linux schlechter wäre, nur eben anders und DirectX läuft zurzeit eigentlich recht gut. Du ziehst über ein Betriebssystem namens "XP" her, was seit der Steinzeit niemand mehr verwendet. Ich sage das so, weil es in der IT-Branche nunmal so ist. Der NT-Kernel und DirectX entwickeln sich langsam aber stetig weiter (11.2, WDDM 1.3), nicht nur die oft verhasste Windows-GUI...
Wir werden sehen, wie der Weg mit Mantle weitergeht....
Die Publisher tun mittlerweile für den PC allgemein mehr als MS selbst. Das ist mir natürlich klar und hier nenne ich mal Valve, womit sich der Bogen wohl irgendwie wieder schließt. 
Ich hatte eben Probleme mit beiden Betriebssystemen, seit Vista (mit ServicePack, wie du bereits erwähntest) aber absolut keine mehr. Die vielen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten tragen bei Linux auch ein Stück weit zu einer Art Unübersichtlichkeit bei.

PS: Ich kann ein Windows-Netzwerk mit Windows Server aufbauen, verwalten und habe das schon getan (in einer Testumgebung mit 30 PCs in Benutzung)... 


maikeru schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein Gerät kaufe, wo der Hersteller  dafür sorgt das ich darauf Programme ausführen kann (z.B. Intel)
> Warum soll man nochmals extra Geld ausgeben.
> Für DirectX?
> Für den IE?
> ...


 Das verstehe ich voll und ganz. Ich sehe das allerdings so:
Man gibt soviel Geld für teils sinnlose Sachen aus, da sind die 50 - 80€ aller 5 Jahre für ein Windows einfach drin.

Das Betriebssystem ist die Schnittstelle zwischen deinen z.B. Games und der Hardware und spielt deswegen eine wichtige Rolle. Du bezahlst z.B. für die Schnittstellen, Kernel, vereinheitlichte Treibermodelle und dafür dass du als Firma einen direkten Ansprechpartner zum Meckern hast - ein großer Vorteil von Windows. Du solltest diese tragende Rolle nicht unterschätzen.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Anders  gefragt: "Warum sollte ich mir einen Windows-Elektro-Herd für 300€  kaufen, wenn ich einen Linux-Induktionsherd für 0€  bekomme?"


 Der Preisvergleich ist völlig überzogen. Wenn es für ein Betriebssystem besonders viel kostenlose Software gibt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass diese auch nützlich ist oder was taugt. Hier gilt ansonsten auch meine Aussage an maikeru.
Wie gesagt, bitte nicht falsch verstehen...


----------

